# flower



## akazoly (Feb 12, 2008)

This is my first shoot for stock photo:

http://home.wplink.net/~zoliky/new2.jpg

Is a good image for stock photography?  Im begginer. Thanks!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 12, 2008)

Nope, it's not sharp.


----------



## notelliot (Feb 12, 2008)

you want to sell that flower, not document it. it's pretty flat. needs punch.


----------



## akazoly (Feb 12, 2008)

notelliot said:


> you want to sell that flower, not document it. it's pretty flat. needs punch.



why not ?

Sw1tchFX thanks, I try another shoot tomorow.


----------



## Nikon Norm (Feb 12, 2008)

Unless you are selling to a specialist flower/nature stock library, the main stream stock libraries do not want flowers.


----------



## akazoly (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, I see many stock sites with flowers


----------



## hamster (Feb 15, 2008)

Nikon Norm is right. Stock site have enough flowers, they really do not want any more.


----------



## MarcusM (Feb 16, 2008)

The link doesn't work for me...


----------



## teachflute (Feb 17, 2008)

I love shooting flowers.  When you're beginning, they make a great subject.  They're beautiful.  They have great colors and they don't move.  You really can experiment with shutter and aperture with them.  However, most stock sites don't accept flowers because they have so many of them and most buyers don't have a use for them.  From what I've found, my pictures of people in situations sell very well as well as photographs that demonstrate a concept like anger, fear, love etc.


----------

